# tren pros and cons...



## legalracing (Apr 27, 2011)

Decided to go on tren just for the sake of geting new quality muscle. My only worry is the sex drive effect. I hope it doesn't get as bad as with deca. My missus won't be happy at all. What dosage are u recomending guys?


----------



## Lee39 (Apr 27, 2011)

For a first go, I wouldn't be looking to go above 300mg a week, and some would argue you should stay around the 200-250mg mark. Like always, it depends on your experience and goals. Properly-dosed tren at 300mg a week would be great, you'll love it. On the sex drive front, it's just a case of stacking it with test and getting the right balance. I've read that the amount of test should be double the amount of the tren, but I've gone below that and been fine.


----------



## harrison (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd go for 75mg ed, between 6-8 weeks. This should get you some decent gaings. Consider running test with it. otherelse your sex drive could be shut down


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2011)

harrison said:


> I'd go for 75mg ed, between 6-8 weeks. This should get you some decent gaings. Consider running test with it. otherelse your sex drive could be shut down



75mg ed? That is far too much for a 1st time. 75mg eod would be much better. Just ensure your test dose is more than the tren. If anything you will be raging. Tren increases my sex drive. Test/tren combo is amazing for many people. It can have a bad effect due to the mechanism it works by.  But I feel alot of people make it far worst in their heads. They are told it will kill their sex drive so they expect it and some even create it. But like I said it increases mine but that soon starts decreasing the longer I stay on it. Tren is strong stuff. Don't go above 350mg. 300mg per week is an ideal amount. Raging in the bed but also short tempered is coomon so try to control that.


----------



## legalracing (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2011)

legalracing said:


> Decided to go on tren just for the sake of geting new quality muscle. My only worry is the sex drive effect. I hope it doesn't get as bad as with deca. My missus won't be happy at all. What dosage are u recomending guys?



Be sure to run some additional testosterone along with it.


----------

